# WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?



## Dis.Grace (19. Oktober 2011)

*WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab daheim leider kein Internet (laut Telekom sind die Leitungen überlastet und somit wird kein weiterer Anschluss ermöglicht), was mich ziemlich nervt, da meine Nachbarn DSL 2000 oder mehr haben. 

Ich hab nun (meiner Meinung nach) 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. ich hol mir einen Stick und nutze eine Verbindung mit einer Traficbegrenzung von ca. 5 GB / 10 GB (je nach Preis) im Monat
2. ich häng mich ins WLAN Netz meines Nachbarn (wäre abgesprochen)

Das Problem sind die 5 GB, da ich zum einen darüber daddeln und eben auch mal videos streamen will. Wenn ich allerdings übers WLAN ins Netz komme, weiß ich nicht, ob die Verbindung da stark genug bzw ausreichend ist, da ich nicht mit nem 500er Ping zocken will.

Könnt ihr mir hier eine weitere Alternative bzw eine Kaufempfehlung für einen entsprechenden Router / eine Antenne nennen?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß,
Dis.Grace


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Kannst doch deine Nachbarn mal höflich fragen ob du dich mal Testweise einloggen darfst um zu testen wie das läuft.
Aber bei 30 Meter entfernung sehe ich eine ziemlich große Problematik und dann auch noch 2 Wände, denke nicht dass was wird.
UMTS zum Zocken, habe keine Ahnung davon aber ich glaube das wird kaum möglich sein ^^ 

Alternativen sehe ich so jetzt nicht, du könntest versuchen ein LAN-Kabel zu deinem Nachbarn zu verlegen, ob der aber darüber so glücklich sein wird, bezweifel ich


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Das hab ich bereits^^ Ich hab derzeit nen WLAN-Stick daheim, allerdings ist die Verbindung bei max. 2 Balken mit abbrüchen, was zum zocken bei weitem nicht optimal ist. UMTS hatte ich auch mal, allerdings war es da Tageszeitabhängig und die 5 GB Begrenzung ist auch ziemlich lästig...

Meine Idee war eine entsprechend starke WLAN outdoor Antenne bei meinem Nachbarn und ggf. ein Repeater bzw eine WLAN-Karte mit ner starken Antenne. Will nur nicht erst den ganzen Kram kaufen und nachher funktioniert es dennoch nicht 

Ein Kabel geht (ohne Simens Lufthakel) leider nicht, da da ne Straße zwischen ist^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Ach dann müssen die Autos halt wo anders lang fahren, Inet ist ja wohl wichtiger. 

Stimmt, daran habe ich eben gar nicht gedacht. Ein Repeater könnte das ganze auch deutlich verbessern. Naja kannst den Kram ja bei Amazon kaufen und wenns nicht läuft gehts halt zurück ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Siemens Lufthaken FTW


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Hm... das klingt sinnig  Hast du da ne Kaufempfehlung? Andernfalls muss ich mir die selbst erst alle durchlesen  Wäre aber natürlich schneller, wenn du gute Erfahrungen mit einem bestimmten Gerät hättest 

Danke schonmal


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Ne, so eine problematik habe ich zum Glück nicht, deswegen kenne ich mich in den Bereich stark Antennen / Repeater nicht so aus.

Ich kenn nur den Repeater von AWM, also dieses Fritz.box Teil, aber das ist ein wenig unpraktisch in deinem Fall, da man den in die Steckdose steckt. Also würde der auch nicht mehr viel raushauen wenn er im Nachbarhaus oder bei dir drin steckt.. Du bräuchtest also entweder eine Stark Antenne, am Haus der Nachbarn, oder einen Repeater in der Mitte beider Häuser/Wohnungen what ever


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Wahrscheinlich wird es dann auf die Antenne hinauslaufen^^ Ein Repeater zwischen den Häusern (also auf der Straße) wäre eher unpraktisch^^ Ich schau mal wie ichs mache und berichte dann


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Anleitung: So erhöhen Sie die WLAN-Reichweite - NETZWELT

Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen... nicht den Artikel...
könnte aber ja vllt hilfreich sein


----------



## Dis.Grace (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Moin zusammen  

ich hab noch ne alternative gefunden:
tooway - Breitband über Satellit - Internet DSL Voice over IP TV

Kennt das jemand bzw hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Es würde generell eh nur die 60€/Monat Variante in Frage kommen, was zwar recht teuer ist, wenn ich dafür aber ne Leitung mit durchgehend 10mbit/s habe, wäre das zur Not noch ok.


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Sattelit ist auch nicht so das Wahre. 

Ping ist Katastrophal und ne Echte Flatrate hast man soweit ich weiß auch nicht. Da würde ich sogar eher noch UMTS bevorzugen.

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir einfach mal ne Wlan Richtantenne besorgen oder basteln.
Dafür müsstest allerhand Anleitungen im Netz geben.

Mit den sogenannten DSL Alternativen wirst du sicher nicht Glücklich.

Edit: Wie schauts eigentlich mit Kabelanbieter aus?


----------



## Dis.Grace (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

also Unity Media sagt, dass das Gebiet von Kabel Deutschlad versorgt wird und laut Kabel Deutschland ist da noch keine Verbindung verfügbar  Sieht also schlecht aus^^


----------



## Heng (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

In der "c't Hacks" ist ne Bauanleitung für eine WLan Antenne 
heise online - c't Hardware Hacks


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Den Artikel gibts auch online:

Die 0-Euro-Antenne | heise Netze


----------



## exa (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

jo, also ich würde wirklich mit Richtaußenantennen arbeiten, das müsste dann sehr gut funzen... wird allerdings ein wenig aufwendig und teuer...

Am besten wirklich mit dem Lankabel bis zu deiner Antenne, und beim Nachbarn ebenso... 30m Luft ohne Wand sollte problemlos stabil funzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Kauf dir einfach einen Repeater und hänge den dazwischen, ist der einfachste Weg.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach einen Repeater und hänge den dazwischen, ist der einfachste Weg.


 
Hatten wir schon... - dazwischen hängen in die Luft, mit Siemes Lufthaken !!! ???


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Ich denke der Vorschlag von exa ist am besten. 
Eine Richtantenne an die Hausmauern, und dann per Kabel weiter ins Haus. Das dürfte Problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Jo, glaub ich auch...
und die Anschaffungskosten / Installationskosten decken sich relativ schnell...
man zahlt ja nicht gerade wenig für ne Flatrate ohne Limitierung wie bei UMTS !


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon... - dazwischen hängen in die Luft, mit Siemes Lufthaken !!! ???


 
Den Repeater kannst du nahe am Haus anbringen, der braucht nur eine Steckdose, mehr nicht.
Und solange der dann frei ist, ist die Reichweite sehr groß.
Einer meiner Repeater steht auf der Terrasse und reicht dort dann 160 Meter weit.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Wofür dann nen zusätzlicher Repeater ???

Dann kann man auch nen einfachen Router nehmen (der ja prinzipiell auch repeaten kann)
und von da weiter mit nem Kabel !


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

heise-shop - c't Hardware Hacks


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

http://www.heise.de/ct/imgs/04/5/8/7/3/0/2/ct2311_gross-dfcff27b405ee2d4.jpg

"Outdor WLAN"


----------



## Dis.Grace (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Hm... welche Geräte kannst du da empfehlen? @quantenslipstream Das wäre wahrscheinlich eine gute Lösung und falls man irgendwann (ggf. in 1 1/2 Jahren) umzieht, kann man die Teile immernoch sinnig nutzen bzw einfach verkaufen.


----------



## Dis.Grace (4. November 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

So, habe mir 2 Linksys Router geholt und brate jetzt vom NAchbarn zu mir. Ich kann die volle Bandbreite nutzen und würde mal sagen, dass es einer der günstigsten und sinnvollsten Wege war 

Danke an alle.

Gruß,
Grace


----------



## Jared566 (4. November 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Nur Zocken über W-Lan ist nicht optimal  (Ping lässt grüßen) 

Was für dich noch eine Alternative wäre - LTE.

LTE wird der Nachfolger von DSL. Kann bei weitem schneller sein und die Pings sind auf Kabelniveau.

Allerdings gibts es LTE momentan noch nicht überall und zudem an Traffictarife gebunden. 

Aber ich mein zum surfen (Videos schauen auch) reicht deine Lösung voll und ganz aus - aber Zocken würde ich bezweifeln 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Dis.Grace (4. November 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

NAja, das werde ich bald sehen  LTE ist bei uns nicht verfügbar, weil theorethisch DSL verfügbar ist, allerdings die Leitungen überlastet sind...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. November 2011)

*AW: WLAN durch 2 Wände + 30m oder doch ein Stick?*

Hast Du den jetzt konstantes Netz ??


----------

